# Say what....???



## Djeap1977 (Nov 26, 2013)

So here's my latest amazement that I came across... Thoughts anyone.... :jester::jester:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/aj37yo9hsbzy4b4/IMG_00000602.jpg
https://www.dropbox.com/s/rpdljl5zvbht3d3/IMG_00000604.jpg
https://www.dropbox.com/s/18s08510148jyb4/IMG_00000605.jpg
https://www.dropbox.com/s/stnltjjb0aspspk/IMG_00000606.jpg
https://www.dropbox.com/s/m4xik7pumubyhmu/IMG_00000607.jpg
https://www.dropbox.com/s/ehpk2bxvssiy20q/IMG_00000608.jpg
https://www.dropbox.com/s/malohvly8d06x4x/IMG_00000609.jpg
https://www.dropbox.com/s/1w189t73mqxmrsb/IMG_00000611.jpg


----------



## Djeap1977 (Nov 26, 2013)

Hmmm not sure how to get the images to show in the post... Sorry about that.


----------



## sparky402 (Oct 15, 2013)

I only looked through a few but really didnt see a problem. Looks legit.


----------



## Double G (Sep 18, 2013)




----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Djeap1977 said:


> So here's my latest amazement that I came across... Thoughts anyone.... :jester::jester:
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/aj37yo9hsbzy4b4/IMG_00000602.jpg
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/rpdljl5zvbht3d3/IMG_00000604.jpg
> ...



Try this.. http://www.electriciantalk.com/f18/how-post-photos-images-2011-update-19925/

Welcome to the forum..:thumbup:

.


----------



## Djeap1977 (Nov 26, 2013)

sparky402 said:


> I only looked through a few but really didnt see a problem. Looks legit.


Hmmm. Well - I have not been in the States for very long and come from Europe where a situation like this will get a house officially buttoned up by the police. This kind of "spagetti" and open end wiring is not code where I'm from.

Glad to hear that it is "OK" here though... :laughing::laughing:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

It's not code here Djeap

there's just not enough code police to go around

welcome to ET 



~CS~


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

At least they used wire nuts.


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

My ex helper did that. I have it scheduled to go back and correct.:whistling2:


----------



## derekwalls (Dec 18, 2012)

Good god almighty that's some sloppy crap. Bonus points on the last photo however for the disconnects nailed to a chunk of wood @ a 45° angle. Love the split bolt just chillin there as well. I laughed when I saw this mess for real


----------



## circuitman1 (Mar 14, 2013)

does it get any worse? what a world, what a world.


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

circuitman1 said:


> does it get any worse? what a world, what a world.


actually yes a long time ago i had to fix some diy messes in a bar and found a couple hot wires splices together with just a 1/4 by 20 bolt ,nut and washers 
not even taped up (fluorescent lights in a drop ceiling)
found a few other things that made me shake my head!
the new bar owner is a friend of mine and called me to check things out before he had the poco turn the power on (smart call):laughing:


----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

Yeah that needs some sorting out. :laughing:


----------

